# What is this?



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

So I got an 80g fish tank yesterday cleaned and let it run through the night, now it came with some fish (most we aclimated to the pond as I thought they were ugly and I can't keep up with thier carnivorious nature) and a few smaller fish one I've postivly identified as an albino Corydora. This guy idk though. I first thought Diano but looking at him closer I'm not too sure. This new tank will eventually house Angelfish and maybe a few others as that is quite abit of space. The Cory I'm sure will be a fine addition to the Angel tank but I don't want to add this guy yet.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

A rosy red minnow perhaps?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Bloodfin tetra?

http://www.tropicalfishforum.net/photopost/data/514/BloodfinTetra2.jpg


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

Yeah...it does look like a bloodfin tetra to me too but with very pale red markings.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

After looking at the poor guy I think you are right in calling him a bloodfin tetra. 
He was in a poorly kept tank with carnivorious fish, so I'm thinking he was food. 

Question now is can he go in with Angels? 

And if so should I get a few more? 

If he can go in he'll be in an 80g tank with at least 5-6 Angels at 80ºF water temp.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

LucidSong said:


> After looking at the poor guy I think you are right in calling him a bloodfin tetra.
> He was in a poorly kept tank with carnivorious fish, so I'm thinking he was food.
> 
> Question now is can he go in with Angels?
> ...


From my experience Angelfish are pretty timid and don't bother other fish at all. I use to own a couple in the past and they never gave me trouble at all. And yes you should have a group of bloodfin tetras if you plan on putting him in your tank. They enjoy being in groups.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

EdgyWolf said:


> From my experience Angelfish are pretty timid and don't bother other fish at all. I use to own a couple in the past and they never gave me trouble at all. And yes you should have a group of bloodfin tetras if you plan on putting him in your tank. They enjoy being in groups.


Alright. Thanks. 
Now I just have to find some. XD
What else could I put in there? I've read Mollies but I was wondering about Bubble Mollies.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

LucidSong said:


> Alright. Thanks.
> Now I just have to find some. XD
> What else could I put in there? I've read Mollies but I was wondering about Bubble Mollies.


Ha! Those fat little suckers? I used to own a white bubble molly in my old 10 gallon tank when I was younger. They did just fine with my neon tetras though mollies can get a tiny bit aggressive with other fish. Though the bubble mollies are just hilarious to watch swimming around if you ask me. If you have an 80g fish tank then you have A LOT of room to put a few good community fish. 

Neon tetras, bloodfin tetras, cories so you have some algae eaters, red eye tetras, platies, harlequin rasbora, bala sharks. Really any fish that need to be in schools are good. Though I personally DONT recommend barbs at all. I had way too many problems with them. I learned the hard way when I had some tiger barbs just tear up my catfish. Poor guy.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't like Barbs really. They are kinda ugly to me. I have one Albino Corydora, I don't wanna go Pleco cause the one I pulled out of there was 11". Thank you for your help


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just be careful of adding smaller fish like neon tetras. I have heard conflicting reports about angelfish predating on neons once they get to full size. Not sure how true or common it is, but it is just something I have read on other forums.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

LucidSong said:


> I don't like Barbs really. They are kinda ugly to me. I have one Albino Corydora, I don't wanna go Pleco cause the one I pulled out of there was 11". Thank you for your help


No problem! ;-)


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Cories should be kept in groups of atleast 4 so I would get more. They are verry funny to watch and I would suggest a smooth gravel or sand if you are going to have cories as they are fragile to sharp gravel... I would also steer clear of Black fin tetras as they are semi aggressive...


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah not a fan of Tetras either but I feel kinda bad for the Bloodfin so he'll go back in the tank with some buddies.


----------

